# About.com- Dealing with Incomplete Evacuation



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As a follow-up to my article on incomplete evacuation ("Incomplete Bowel or Stool Evacuation"), I now offer you a place to share your own experiences and tips on dealing with this very uncomfortable physical state:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

